# Somebody please buy the motoro at fishworld aka puppies fish and critters



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

because if somebody buys it, i can finally steal the tank that its in for my bedroom


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

oh, i see its all about you.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

maybe you could just pretend it sold and take both the tank AND the ray....


----------



## Pepcee (Aug 10, 2011)

The tank was for sale on monday which held the Ray with or with out him...


----------

